# Today's Game Discussion [04/12/11 - CHI @ NY, MEM @ POR, SAS @ LAL]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big games out West.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

No clue so far as to how Pop proceeds in tonight's game...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VBM said:


> No clue so far as to how Pop proceeds in tonight's game...


I think he'll play the starters, but limit their minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I think he'll play the starters, but limit their minutes.


This is what I'm starting to think. I think if it's competitive in the first half then they'll continue to play (especially if the Bulls win) but if anything gets out of control from the beginning, he'll just rest them the rest of the way.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Portland/Memphis...:yep:

With uncertainty at 2-4, it is hard for these team to position themselves. I am thinking at halftime we see if the Spurs are really playing, if not then the 6th seed becomes important. However, if Memphis loses then we likely face the LakeShow as the Hornets are in tank mode.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Buckle up kids, it's just about showtime!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn It!

I just realized with Blake out, Luke is going to get more minutes.:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see why the Spurs would even bother with this game...


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Hibachi! said:


> I don't see why the Spurs would even bother with this game...


I mean, if they have confidence in their team, then why not try. If they think they can get to the finals, then they should be trying. The East has 3 contenders, but the Bulls are the favorites and have a good chance to get to the finals. They played 80 games this year, what is trying hard for 2 more going to do. I just like the Bulls attitude of keeping it consistent and getting better every game, and giving the fans a good show. I'd be pissed if I had Celtics tickets from a while back, then I get to the game and they don't even show up like they have been for the last few weeks.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> I mean, if they have confidence in their team, then why not try. If they think they can get to the finals, then they should be trying. The East has 3 contenders, but the Bulls are the favorites and have a good chance to get to the finals. They played 80 games this year, what is trying hard for 2 more going to do. I just like the Bulls attitude of keeping it consistent and getting better every game, and giving the fans a good show. I'd be pissed if I had Celtics tickets from a while back, then I get to the game and they don't even show up like they have been for the last few weeks.


It is not about confidence it is about being smart, would you rather face LA in the semi finals or the conference finals?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

D-Rose!


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> It is not about confidence it is about being smart, would you rather face LA in the semi finals or the conference finals?


I guess from a revenue standpoint, other than that, you're going to have to go through them either way.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

If the spurs win there remaining game they have HC throughout the playoffs...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> If the spurs win there remaining game they have HC throughout the playoffs...


Yep, and that's the ultimate incentive for having the best record in the regular season. If the Bulls win tonight, and the Spurs lose. It will all come down to the last game of the season. And both the Bulls/Spurs are playing essentially gimmes teams for wins. There for both teams would end up with the same record, but Bulls would get the tie breaker. Since the Spurs are this close to the best over all record in the league, of course your going to play for it.

And on that note. I have the Bulls winning a tough game in NYC tonight, and I have San Ann winning a tough road game in LA tonight.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Yep, and that's the ultimate incentive for having the best record in the regular season. If the Bulls win tonight, and the Spurs lose. It will all come down to the last game of the season. And both the Bulls/Spurs are playing essentially gimmes teams for wins. There for both teams would end up with the same record, but Bulls would get the tie breaker. Since the Spurs are this close to the best over all record in the league, of course your going to play for it.
> 
> And on that note. I have the Bulls winning a tough game in NYC tonight, and I have San Ann winning a tough road game in LA tonight.


actually the tie breaker is a coin-flip


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> I guess from a revenue standpoint, other than that, you're going to have to go through them either way.


LA is the biggest obstacle for the Spurs in the West, you don't want to face them so early in the playoffs.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> LA is the biggest obstacle for the Spurs in the West, you don't want to face them so early in the playoffs.


You already said that, not saying you can't be right, but you're probably going to have to play them in the 2nd or 3rd round, why would it matter which round?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> You already said that, not saying you can't be right, but you're probably going to have to play them in the 2nd or 3rd round, why would it matter which round?


It matters because they have a better chance of advancing against the Thunder or Mavericks in the semi, then they do against LA in the semi.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Facing the Lakers is inevitable no matter which team. What the difference playing in the Semi and WF! No ones going to remember that u lost in semi or WF, they only remember the champion! If you have a chance to seal up HC throughout the playoff than u do it! Take advantage of all your advantages...


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> It matters because they have a better chance of advancing against the Thunder or Mavericks in the semi, then they do against LA in the semi.


Well obviously, but if their goal is to win the championship, then why would it matter if they face LA in the semi's or finals? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> It matters because they have a better chance of advancing against the Thunder or Mavericks in the semi, then they do against LA in the semi.


Well obviously, but if their goal is to win the championship, then why would it matter if they face LA in the semi's or finals? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Why is Amare not playing?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> Well obviously, but if their goal is to win the championship, then why would it matter if they face LA in the semi's or finals? Maybe I'm missing something.


I don't see how this is so hard to understand, they have a better chance of advancing to WCF(which is a step closer to the NBA Finals), if they face LA in the WCF instead of the Semi.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose is so damn quick. It's really impressive to watch. Hits one of two from the line.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rose getting nasty.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Derrick Rose is out of this world good. Hit the nice floater then broke their hearts with the jumper. Great, great player.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> I don't see how this is so hard to understand, they have a better chance of advancing to WCF(which is a step closer to the NBA Finals), if they face LA in the WCF instead of the Semi.


What I'm saying is, if you're going to lose to the Lakers, then why does it matter which round you're facing them. I'd rather get home court advantage through the playoffs then lose on purpose to face the Lakers later in the playoffs when ultimately you'll have to win vs. them, why does it matter which round its in.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Here we go


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> What I'm saying is, if you're going to lose to the Lakers, then why does it matter which round you're facing them. I'd rather get home court advantage through the playoffs then lose on purpose to face the Lakers later in the playoffs when ultimately you'll have to win vs. them, why does it matter which round its in.


It matters because it gives another team a chance to knock out the Lakers before they have to meet them, you know how happy the Spurs would be if LA got to face OKC in the 2nd round?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Deng hits a couple nice jumpers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bulls destroying the Knicks this quarter. 18-2 run.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Can't just jack up shots for 48 minutes...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The Bulls defense has been outstanding this quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose is so unfair in the open court. It's LeBronesque.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, the Knicks have scores what 2 points this quarter?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dirty slam by Rose. The Bulls look unbeatable right now. This is extremely impressive.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Playoff mode defense turned on


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks not ready for prime time.

2-24 in the quarter. :laugh:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

26-2 run lol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hot damn! Now its 4!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chicago putting a big brother beating on the Knicks.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Knicks should get used to this, the Celtics will give them some of the same.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

My only problem with Rose is that he doesn't have the "ball on a string" feel like I get when I watch a Chris Paul. It's really my only critique of his game right now. His defense and his jump shot are still not where they could be, but he's already made gigantic strides in those areas. He's going to be an incredible player in this league for a very, very, long time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Portland vs Memphis game.... people get ready.. RG should be jacked for this game tonight. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> My only problem with Rose is that he doesn't have the "ball on a string" feel like I get when I watch a Chris Paul. It's really my only critique of his game right now. His defense and his jump shot are still not where they could be, but he's already made gigantic strides in those areas. He's going to be an incredible player in this league for a very, very, long time.


We can Critique all players even Chris Paul. Think about it... Also Derrick Rose never sucker punched anyone in the ball sack. Points for Rose.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogans kills the Knicks' run.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> My only problem with Rose is that he doesn't have the "ball on a string" feel like I get when I watch a Chris Paul. It's really my only critique of his game right now. His defense and his jump shot are still not where they could be, but he's already made gigantic strides in those areas. He's going to be an incredible player in this league for a very, very, long time.


yeah for sure, i think he shoots too many 3s, not a lot, but he should should 1 or 2 less 3s/long jumpers a game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> We can Critique all players even Chris Paul. Think about it... Also Derrick Rose never sucker punched anyone in the ball sack. Points for Rose.


I dislike Chris Paul. I don't hate him on the level of KG or Rondo, but I'm certainly not a fan. But when healthy he's still the best pure point in the league and he has one of the best handles that I've ever seen. He is a signifigantly better ballhandler than Rose at this point and that is not even remotely debatable.

Rose has had a better season and is the better scorer, though. That and I love Rose, favorite non Laker along with KD.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I dislike Chris Paul. I don't hate him on the level of KG or Rondo, but I'm certainly not a fan. But when healthy he's still the best pure point in the league and he has one of the best handles that I've ever seen. He is a signifigantly better ballhandler than Rose at this point and that is not even remotely debatable.
> 
> Rose has had a better season and is the better scorer, though. That and I love Rose, favorite non Laker along with KD.


I think Rose is going to be even much better next year. And by saying his ball handling isn't as good as Chris Paul, that's like saying Chris Paul can fly in the air and dunk like Rose. I mean it's give and take at this point. But in the future Roses weakness in his game will be mastered as they're technique and reps to work them out. Paul will never have the power and athletic ability that Rose has. To Me Derrick Rose and Westbrook will be ahead of the class next year in the PG filed. 

And yeah if you don't like KG, I can see why you wouldn't like Paul. Both are very dirty players.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> yeah for sure, i think he shoots too many 3s, not a lot, but he should should 1 or 2 less 3s/long jumpers a game.


You're not going to become a better shooter unless you shot more, so I don't have a problem with Rose's shot selection. And at a certain point it's like the Kobe effect - Rose (like Kobe) is the only dynamic (Deng is effective, but not dynamic, there's a difference.) perimeter scorer on the Bulls (like Kobe on the Lakers) and both players need to shoot these shots to avoid defenses figuring out their offense and packing the paint. It doesn't look good on a stat sheet but it helps make the offense run more smoothly.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

You know they need to mic up Carlos Boozer, guy is always talking.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> My only problem with Rose is that he doesn't have the "ball on a string" feel like I get when I watch a Chris Paul. It's really my only critique of his game right now. His defense and his jump shot are still not where they could be, but he's already made gigantic strides in those areas. He's going to be an incredible player in this league for a very, very, long time.


Essentially you are saying your only problem with Rose is that he doesn't play like Paul. Fair assesment, but Rose is a different type of guard. Having said that, Paul is still overall the best PG in the league. But this season alone Rose has been better. My major concern with Paul is his injuries, other than that I think he's the prototypical point guard.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> I think Rose is going to be even much better next year. And by saying his ball handling isn't as good as Chris Paul, that's like saying Chris Paul can fly in the air and dunk like Rose. I mean it's give and take at this point. But in the future Roses weakness in his game will be mastered as they're technique and reps to work them out. Paul will never have the power and athletic ability that Rose has. To Me Derrick Rose and Westbrook will be ahead of the class next year in the PG filed.
> 
> And yeah if you don't like KG, I can see why you wouldn't like Paul. Both are very dirty players.


That's certainly plausible considering he's gotten signifigantly better every year he's been in the leauge. 

I'm aware that every player has their respective faults, but Rose is a point guard - and that means they need to have a better handle on the ball. Rose is getting there, but he still has a ways to go. I'd rather trade some of Rose's explosiveness for a lower turnover rate.

I love Russell Westbrook. Loved him in college and I've always been a huge supporter. But he's still too much of a combo guard for me to call him the best or second best point in the leauge. He's a helluva player and has learned/improved a lot since he came into the league, but he (like Rose) still has a long way to go in becoming an all time great point guard.

Yeah, **** KG.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

O2K said:


> Essentially you are saying your only problem with Rose is that he doesn't play like Paul. Fair assesment, but Rose is a different type of guard. Having said that, Paul is still overall the best PG in the league. But this season alone Rose has been better. My major concern with Paul is his injuries, other than that I think he's the prototypical point guard.


No, my problem with Rose is that he turns the damn ball over too much. Don't put words in my mouth. Rose is a point guard and that's just another thing that he's going to have to work on to reach his potential. I think that he can do it, but it's not going to happen overnight.

Yes, Rose has clearly had a more impressive season then Paul. I think we all can agree on that.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> You're not going to become a better shooter unless you shot more, so I don't have a problem with Rose's shot selection. And at a certain point it's like the Kobe effect - Rose (like Kobe) is the only dynamic (Deng is effective, but not dynamic, there's a difference.) perimeter scorer on the Bulls (like Kobe on the Lakers) and both players need to shoot these shots to avoid defenses figuring out their offense and packing the paint. It doesn't look good on a stat sheet but it helps make the offense run more smoothly.


that's what i was thinking earlier in the season. He was doing it more vs. the weaker teams and driving more when they had important games. I figured, more he does it in the regular season(vs. practice), will help him in the long run. So if he's doing it for purely a offensive strategy like you said, then some of those stats (like fg%) should be discounted.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Knicks' bench coming up big. Only a nine point game now. Good thing Rose has been money in the clutch this season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rose's turnovers have gone up every season. I doubt he'll ever have the handling ability that Paul has.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DunkMaster said:


> that's what i was thinking earlier in the season. He was doing it more vs. the weaker teams and driving more when they had important games. I figured, more he does it in the regular season(vs. practice), will help him in the long run. So if he's doing it for purely a offensive strategy like you said, then some of those stats (like fg%) should be discounted.


Yeah that makes sense.

And FG% is an *awful* stat for trying to rate efficieny, especially when talking about perimeter players. I prefer TS%, but EFG% is solid as well. Stay the hell away from FG%.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Rose's turnovers have gone up every season. I doubt he'll ever have the handling ability that Paul has.


Haven't his assits gone up every year too though? I don't think he'll ever have a Chris Paul like handle, but he needs to improve it to an extent if he wants to reach his potential.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

No Zbo...No Tony Allen...:fail:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow; seven point game and Knicks' ball. Didn't see this coming after that crazy run in the third.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How do you blow that Deng?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Haven't his assits gone up every year too though? I don't think he'll ever have a Chris Paul like handle, but he needs to improve it to an extent if he wants to reach his potential.


His A/T ratio was at it's best his rookie season, but it's about the same this year as it was last year.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh ****, Noah is hurt again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> His A/T ratio was at it's best his rookie season, but it's about the same this year as it was last year.


Take into consideration he has the ball in his hands a helluva lot more now then he did during his rookie season, and he's scoring nearly ten more points a game. But yeah, it's something he needs to work on.

Rose with another nice jumper.

6K posts!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> No, my problem with Rose is that he turns the damn ball over too much. Don't put words in my mouth. Rose is a point guard and that's just another thing that he's going to have to work on to reach his potential. I think that he can do it, but it's not going to happen overnight.
> 
> Yes, Rose has clearly had a more impressive season then Paul. I think we all can agree on that.


He does need to work on his to's. But this is the first full year he's also been asked to carry a team on his own. His rookie year he had ben gordon taking the shots, for a good part of last year there was john salmons also creating shots for himself.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I ****ing hate Carlos Boozer. He and Pau Gasol scream more on the court than the whole rest of the NBA combined. Which is funny because they are two of the softest big men in the NBA as well. Shut your ****ing mouth and play ball. I don't need to hear you go "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ANNNND ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" every ****ing 2 seconds. ****


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Rose's turnovers have gone up every season. I doubt he'll ever have the handling ability that Paul has.


Rose has been on par with TO's vs usage rates and the top players(4th in the east). Chris Paul turns it over on average 1.2 less times a game, and probably the best in that area vs usage rate. He's a better ball handler than rose and that probably won't change.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't want to play Portland in the first round. They're the best team out of the bottom four seeds in both conferences. An ideal playoffs as a Lakers fan would be NO/Dallas/SA/Chi. I don't think NO is possible anymore so I'm hoping for Memphis.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

> *Spurs Starters:*George Hill, Gary Neal, Richard Jefferson, DeJuan Blair and Tiago Splitter — according to Jeff McDonald. That means Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Tim Duncan and Antonio McDyess will sit tonight. Expect the regulars to return in Phoenix


...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Sweet. Lakers need a win.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Boozer has blown two huge putbacks this quarter.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Splitter about to get baptized tonight...I want to see how he deals with the LA frontline


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Chicago's defense was a thing of beauty in the third quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a good game for the Bulls. Rose played extremely well albiet a little out of control. I still don't believe he's the MVP but that was a damn impressive preformance.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll poop myself if the Lakers blow this ****ing game..


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why is Fish still driving to the hoop.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And Kobe opens up with a three. He's gonna go off tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate our fastbreaks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Brick.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We have two allstar capable big men on the floor. Feed the ****ing post.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Gary Neal needs to get his shot calibrated


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe scores our first 7.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Man Jefferson is awful


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice shot by Gasol.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

They need to feed the post, too many jumpsuits.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

VBM said:


> Man Jefferson is awful


I'm not going to pretend to know as much about the Spurs as you, because I don't watch them that often. But hasn't Jefferson been much better this year? That's what I've been hearing.

Gasol scores again. Lakers lead by 5 early. Keep it up guys, we need this win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe's in jack-em-up mode.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and VBM. No offense, but your sig if annoyingly long.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm not going to pretend to know as much about the Spurs as you, because I don't watch them that often. But hasn't Jefferson been much better this year? That's what I've been hearing.
> 
> Gasol scores again. Lakers lead by 5 early. Keep it up guys, we need this win.


Well, he hit rock bottom last year, so he could do nothing but improve. He had a solid first half of the season, but he's really regressed post-allstar break.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

And he hits a 3 to spite me...lol


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is so beautiful in the post.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

VBM said:


> And he hits a 3 to spite me...lol


Yeah... shut your mouth. I'd rather see the regressed version tonight.

I tear up everytime I see Fish hit a shot that's not in the fourth quarter. So rare.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How many drive to the baskets is that for Fish already? 

When will he learn!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oh, and VBM. No offense, but your sig if annoyingly long.


Yeah I know...now that the first season of KVBL is just about done, I'll probably lose that part of the sig. You should see the Spurstalk forums...sigs are a full page over there


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I had no idea what Fish was thinking with that pass but apparently he saw where Bynum was better than I did. Nice play.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol at Matt Bonner taking mid-range jumpers


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow what a lineup that Spurs have out there right now :lol:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Memphis/Portland deadlocked at half time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spurs called it a year I see. Well looks like LA will end up with the two seed after all in the West. And the Bulls will get the best record in the league.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's so pathetic that we're only up five right now. C'mon guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers better not **** around and somehow lose tonight.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LA shot selection has been pretty bad so far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just want a win.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

bonner trey!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****ing pathetic.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you, Odom.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jesus Lamar, stop taking those long jumpers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mother****er.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Settle down, Bynum


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Uh oh...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This better not be serious.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ow


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

****!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum out. LA wow.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers should be resting guys. If they truly believe they can beat anybody. Look what just happened to Bynum.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Second to last game of the season... You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Joe Smith's alive?!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like the Lakers forgot how to box out.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Like clockwork.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, regarding the Bulls game, remember the people saying the Bulls needed home court because they can't win on the road?

That's just not true anymore. Second best road record in the East. Top five in the NBA.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Quinn is trash as well


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We better crush them and rest Bynum until the playoffs. Hopefully he'll be ready to go. Anybody have any idea how serious it was?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> Looks like the Lakers forgot how to box out.


Where have you been, LA doesn't box out when Bynum isn't in the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

God please fix that signature... The lineup Pop has out there is horrendous lol. Quinn, Novack, Splitter, Green, and Anderson? :lol:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who knows how bad it is, they won't know until they do an MRI I'm sure to see if anything tore. Especially considering it's a damaged knee to begin with. That knee certainly folded the wrong way though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum better be okay.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Quit yer crying...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Cheryl Miller kinda out of breath there...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The way Viti was talking to Phil did not look good at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hyperextended knee. Out tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Bynum's out, the season is over. No three-peat.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bynum has hyperextended his knee, hopefully Bynum can play in the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly, if we get the number two seed we don't really need Bynum back or at full health until the WCF. And that's only if we match up against OKC. As long as he can come back relatively strong for the finals few rounds I think we'll be okay. But god damn Bynum, seriously?!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Preliminarily it's hyper-extended. Question is whether it's worse than that and I suppose it will be up to the MRI. The other question is that even if it is just hyper-extended if it will take longer to heal because of how badly it was injured before.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA looking terrible out there against this makeshift Spurs team. Will the Lakers find a way to lose against the Spurs 2nd and 3rd stringers tonight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Big 3 by Sam Young...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> Preliminarily it's hyper-extended. Question is whether it's worse than that and I suppose it will be up to the MRI. The other question is that even if it is just hyper-extended if it will take longer to heal because of how badly it was injured before.


Yeah, he could be healthy in a week....or in 4 months.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Great first half for San Antonio


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Yeah, he could be healthy in a week....or in 4 months.


Yeah and then again it's how long it takes Bynum to recover mentally as well. As much as I despise the Lakers I want health for every team in the playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, these makeshift Spurs just might beat the Lakers tonight...LOL


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

23AJ said:


> LA looking terrible out there against this makeshift Spurs team. Will the Lakers find a way to lose against the Spurs 2nd and 3rd stringers tonight.


I'm sure LA will come away with the win, but damn was that an awful first half.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol at Fisher citing "lack of preparation" against the Spurs' scrubs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blazers will be taking the lead into the 4th quarter.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah the Lakers can't play much worse and I can't see the Spurs playing much better and it's still a tie game so no way the Spurs are taking this.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Noah injured tonight...Bynum injured tonight...Pop might be on to something benching his guys


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is sad.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VBM said:


> Lol at Fisher citing "lack of preparation" against the Spurs' scrubs


This team is chalk full of excuses... LOL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Yeah the Lakers can't play much worse and I can't see the Spurs playing much better and it's still a tie game so no way the Spurs are taking this.


Yeah there is just no way possible after that display by LA in the first half. Because you saw something there that says they will turn it around right ? LOL... You know LA just might play worse in the second half...LOL

It's just funny because LA should be blowing these 2nd and 3rd stringers out of the water, and resting up their key players. Instead it's 45/45 tie at the half, with Bynum out with an injury.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Hibachi! said:


> Yeah the Lakers can't play much worse and I can't see the Spurs playing much better and it's still a tie game so no way the Spurs are taking this.


Agreed...if the Spurs are within 10 after the 3rd, I'd be shocked


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blazers take an eight point lead into the fourth quarter.

Go Blazers and wrap up that sixth seed in the West.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need that 2nd seed more then ever now. I don't want to be tiring Kobe/Gasol out in the early rounds while Bynum is (hopefully) healing. 

Please be okay 'Drew.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

23AJ said:


> It's just funny because LA should be blowing these 2nd and 3rd stringers out of the water, and resting up their key players. Instead it's 45/45 tie at the half, with Bynum out with an injury.


That's the best part about this. I'm sure the Spurs will end up losing, but they're forcing L.A. to play two halves of basketball while the Spurs get to rest their starters.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> That's the best part about this. I'm sure the Spurs will end up losing, but they're forcing L.A. to play two halves of basketball while the Spurs get to rest their starters.


Exactly, and the mental psyche is fragile for LA coming into this game with a five game losing streak. I'm sure with Kobe scolding everyone in the locker room, and Bynum going out with an injury that mentality just got a lot weaker. LA will do one of two things in the second half. Come out like fire and blow out the Spurs, or allow the Spurs to hang with them, and lose at the end in a nail biter.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> *Exactly, and the mental psyche is fragile for LA coming into this game with a five game losing streak.* I'm sure with Kobe scolding everyone in the locker room, and Bynum going out with an injury that mentality just got a lot weaker. LA will do one of two things in the second half. Come out like fire and blow out the Spurs, or allow the Spurs to hang with them, and lose at the end in a nail biter.


I highly doubt that their psyche is shatter, they have been through this before and they have sadly been through a Bynum injury as well.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lakers should attack Bonner on every single play


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

This damn Blair/Bonner frontcourt will cost SA dearly at some point this postseason


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Kobe almost knocked out Joe Smith


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Splitter's offensive game is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol @ Spurs shooting 30% and only down 2.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blazers wrapped up the sixth seed in the West tonight by beating Memphis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win this ****ing game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

As awful as the Spurs are playing. You give them a pass, it's their bench out there. The Lakers are just in a cold funk. They're terrible... LOL


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ So are you going to jump back on the bandwagon once we advance past the first round? Or is it going to take another finals run for you to hop back on?

Finally Brown does something. Ugly, ugly, game. We should be up by 30.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers leading the makeshift Spurs by six points heading into the fourth quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> ^ So are you going to jump back on the bandwagon once we advance past the first round? Or is it going to take another finals run for you to hop back on?
> 
> Finally Brown does something. Ugly, ugly, game. We should be up by 30.


If LA loses tonight or tomorrow, I wouldn't be so sure if the Blazers don't upset them in the first round. Especially with out a healthy Bynum.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gotta love Phil "We are awful"

and he also says Drew thinks he will be ok.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol at these Spurs...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spurs showing more intensity to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Blair tackles Kobe...Kobe bout to go NBA Jam mode now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even if we win, I don't know that I want to watch the replay of the game when I get home.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Get Green outta there


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Gary Neal!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gary Neal just tied the game with a 3.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

On a lighter not, someone has to make a gif of Jack's face.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol Spurs just took the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cannot stress enough how pathetic this is.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

That's a Joey Crawford foul right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at makeshift Spurs.

The horror of Quinny is, really, too much.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Laker fans should boo LA even if they win


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And now the Spurs are knocking down shots. Watch out L.A...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL @ Lamar Odom being a "Killer B". Nice one, Reg.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

KB...I know you want none of portland in round 1...put your spurs jersey on


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yeah there is just no way possible after that display by LA in the first half. Because you saw something there that says they will turn it around right ? LOL... You know LA just might play worse in the second half...LOL
> 
> It's just funny because LA should be blowing these 2nd and 3rd stringers out of the water, and resting up their key players. Instead it's 45/45 tie at the half, with Bynum out with an injury.


Look at 23AJ prediction from half time...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Spurs ready to throw the game away now...operation tank job almost complete


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

How was that not a travel on Gasol?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That wasn't a travel by Gasol?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Refs call that travel on Gasol and the Spurs probably have a chance. Looks like it's over now though.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol @ super serious Kobe


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge shot by Kobe. Pop just did LA a favor and took out Neal...LOL this game has been comedy gold.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Green in instead of Neal? Yeah, Pop wants to lose this one.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly this game is more embarrassing then the game that shall not be named.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That's game. Spurs did pretty much all I could've hoped for- hang on for four quarters and force LA to work for it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VBM said:


> How was that not a travel on Gasol?


Look at the ref...he was indicating a bobble by Gasol, therefore not a travel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On to Sacramento tomorrow night. Lakers can't drop to #4 now. Hopefully the Hornets can take care of Dallas tomorrow before the Lakers game and the Lakers can get rest and not worry about their game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> On to Sacramento tomorrow night. Lakers can't drop to #4 now. Hopefully the Hornets can take care of Dallas tomorrow before the Lakers game and the Lakers can get rest and not worry about their game.


I hope they don't take a wrong turn and end up in Anaheim by mistake.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LO has been the player of the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ron said:


> Look at the ref...he was indicating a bobble by Gasol, therefore not a travel.


So you could just bobble your way all the way to the rim?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron said:


> Look at the ref...he was indicating a bobble by Gasol, therefore not a travel.


Ron in the building...what's your assessment on this game, my friend?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Give em the standing O, LA!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> On to Sacramento tomorrow night. Lakers can't drop to #4 now. Hopefully the Hornets can take care of Dallas tomorrow before the Lakers game and the Lakers can get rest and not worry about their game.


Hornets are tanking no way they win that game. They want San Antonio.

We are getting Memphis in the first round. Joy.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why are they cheering? Regardless of the win, they played like **** even when Drew was in.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a weird interview


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> Why are they cheering? Regardless of the win, they played like **** even when Drew was in.


Last home game of the regular season. I'm sure they're all really crying on the inside.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

(1) San Antonio vs. (8) New Orleans/Memphis
(4) Oklahoma City vs. (5) Denver
(3) Dallas/Los Angeles vs. (6) Portland
(2) Dallas/Los Angeles vs. (7) New Orleans/Memphis


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VBM said:


> Ron in the building...what's your assessment on this game, my friend?


I missed most of it, thank God.

Checking the score on my iPhone and shaking my head. No need to watch this team ****ing around like that. Amazing.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

VBM said:


> This is a weird interview


It is Lamar, you know he is high as a kite.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

HKF said:


> (1) San Antonio vs. (8) New Orleans/Memphis
> (4) Oklahoma City vs. (5) Denver
> (3) Dallas/Los Angeles vs. (6) Portland
> (2) Dallas/Los Angeles vs. (7) New Orleans/Memphis


Just happy SA avoids Portland. NO is the matchup to root for, but Memphis won't be horrible with Gay out (even thought Z-Bo would average about 25 and 15).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Hornets can tank all they want. If the Grizzlies lose to the Clippers, they'll still get LA.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lamar Odom finally admits what we all knew all along...

...this team doesn't give a **** most of the time.

That's why I never purchased tickets to watch these a-holes **** around...was going to the OKC game but the cheapest I could find was $45 seats in the bleeders...**** that noise.

Maybe if it was a playoff game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Assuming the Lakers beat Sacramento, of course.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> So you could just bobble your way all the way to the rim?


It's the rule. I don't make up the rules...I remember a particularly long bobble AGAINST the Lakers in a playoff a few years ago and I was incensed.

But that's the rule.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> Lamar Odom finally admits what we all knew all along...
> 
> ...this team doesn't give a **** most of the time.
> 
> ...


Even when Drew was in there you could tell, they weren't taking them seriously. They rarely went into the post, a ton of stupid jump shots by Lamar, Kobe, and Shannon.

This team will be the death of me.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Assuming the Lakers beat Sacramento, of course.


It's going to be a nuthouse...I hope they have plenty of security.

Or maybe they don't care, since they are losing the team anyway.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Kings game may be a spoiler, hopefully LA comes out with a sense of urgency.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Apparently I was wrong...Memphis stays in the eight spot UNLESS they beat the Clippers AND New Orleans loses to Dallas.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

So chances are we get NO in the first round if we win tomorrow?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> The Hornets can tank all they want. If the Grizzlies lose to the Clippers, they'll still get LA.


If Memphis loses, they get San Antonio.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> So chances are we get NO in the first round if we win tomorrow?


Done deal. If we win. BIG IF.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, Charles is really dumb.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Wow, Charles is really dumb.


What did that fat bastard say this time.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Can we say that Lamar Odom finally reached his potential? His poise is so much better. He's been steady for the lakers throughout the season fitting into the roles the team needs him to play, which change more than anyone else on the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> So chances are we get NO in the first round if we win tomorrow?


It's really up in the air.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tragedy said:


> Can we say that Lamar Odom finally reached his potential? His poise is so much better. He's been steady for the lakers throughout the season fitting into the roles the team needs him to play, which change more than anyone else on the Lakers.


He is still high as a kite........


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> What did that fat bastard say this time.


Denver would _easily_ beat San Antonio in a playoff series.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Denver would _easily_ beat San Antonio in a playoff series.


Doesn't surprise me that he would say that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> Doesn't surprise me that he would say that.


Now he doesn't thinkg they can beat Memphis in the first round.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lamar Odom my favorite Laker after Kobe and Ron Ron.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

C-Webb...I'm diggin' his speech re: Sac-Town


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL at Chris Weber trying to reel in the Anaheim Royals. :lol:

He's full of ****.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Now he doesn't thinkg they can beat Memphis in the first round.


He is a Spurs hater, he did say they were the worst team in Texas earlier this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> He is still high as a kite........


He was exhausted, where the hell are you coming from?

Sheesh. :wtf:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VBM said:


> C-Webb...I'm diggin' his speech re: Sac-Town


Even if he was putting together a purchase group (which I doubt), the Maloofs will never sell.

That's a done deal. They are gone.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Game3525 said:


> He is a Spurs hater, he did say they were the worst team in Texas earlier this year.


Charles channeling his inner Greg Anthony. It's for the better though...need to fly under the radar


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron said:


> Even if he was putting together a purchase group (which I doubt), the Maloofs will never sell.
> 
> That's a done deal. They are gone.


If the Maloof's know what's good for them, they'll sell


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> He was exhausted, where the hell are you coming from?
> 
> Sheesh. :wtf:


I am joking, Lamar being high is just running gag with my friends.

He played his ass of tonight.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Update on Drew.

http://twitter.com/LakersReporter#


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ernie and neckbones...lmao


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Update on Drew.
> 
> http://twitter.com/LakersReporter#


Was that update by Dr N.S Sherlock?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

VBM said:


> If the Maloof's know what's good for them, they'll sell


No one's scared of Suge anymore.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Tragedy said:


> No one's scared of Suge anymore.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> Was that update by Dr N.S Sherlock?


Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, Sacramento is going to Anaheim. I'm going to go to a few games when they come too.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Yeah, Sacramento is going to Anaheim. I'm going to go to a few games when they come too.


I was telling my son I was thinking of getting a couple of season tickets...why not? When will be the next chance we can get something like that anyway...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Problem with Bynum being hurt, he is a slow healer. You never know with the guy, one minute the report says, he might be ready to go the next game, next thing you know it might take a few more games, then you hear, Bynum will play when he shows up ready to play, few months go by and he's still not ready.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> My only problem with Rose is that he doesn't have the "ball on a string" feel like I get when I watch a Chris Paul. It's really my only critique of his game right now. His defense and his jump shot are still not where they could be, but he's already made gigantic strides in those areas. He's going to be an incredible player in this league for a very, very, long time.


Very good observation. I agree, and it's one of my critiques of Rose that leads to some needless turnovers at times.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good for the Lakers they are used to going into the playoffs with an injured Bynum


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Worst. Win. Ever.


----------

